# Nice rice bike



## glenn31792 (Jun 15, 2008)

I hope Yamaha brings it in to the US.


----------



## deeker (Jun 15, 2008)

And it is a Yamaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

     

Crotch rocket.


----------



## glenn31792 (Jun 15, 2008)

I would love another 2 stroke.
Nothing beats the smell of premix in the morning.


----------



## (WLL) (Jun 16, 2008)

thats a 2 stroke? dang looks like the new rz350 with a single jug:jawdrop:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 20, 2008)

Its a concept pic by a yamaha fan, Id love to see it happen but then I would like to see them make the RGV's again, it sadly aint going to happen.


----------

